# The Utes will be ranked higher in the polls



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The UTES played a very good game yesterday and they are now 8-0 and anyone want to guess how they will be ranked later on today.

BYU fans, I'm sorry that TCU took the wind out of your sails. If Maxxie Balls didnt have big ears then he might not have been sacked 7 times. I'm just saying.

TCU and the UTES both play similar games. The UTES showed yesterday they have a lot of different weapons.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/rankingsindex
as of 10:45 only ranking available was USA Today; Utes at 12 and the Y at 18, no major surprises, frankly I do not know if the Y deserves an honorable mention after that schellacking...


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

BCs Ranking should have the Utes 10-12 and the Cougs 18-20.

Texas should still be numero uno!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> BCs Ranking should have the Utes 10-12 and the Cougs 18-20.
> 
> Texas should still be numero uno!


 I'm hoping to see a rematch of Texas and USC in the NC game. I think Bama is going to fall and is overrated. Penn State is looking like the real deal this year though and I wouldn't be surprised to see Texas vs. Penn State for the title. Which ever match up it is, I'll be rooting against Texas.
Hopefully A&M will knock them off their pedestal again this year.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm predicting Penn State over Texas for the National Championship. Penn State does have a tough game coming up at Ohio State where they have struggled in the past, but I think they will pull it off in a close contest. They did just beat Michigan for the first time in their last 9 attempts. Granted, it was as weak of a Michigan team as we've seen in a while. To me though, nobody has looked more impressive this season than Penn State. 

It'll definitely be interesting to see what the Utes will be ranked if they run the table. Top 5 maybe? We'll see. Hopefully they would actually get a formidable opponent to prove something against if they do get into a BCS game. I don't think anyone wants to see a repeat of 2005 (the Pittsburgh bloodbath). Anyway, hopefully they won't look too far ahead (like I'm doing right now :lol: ). They still have some tough games to win.


----------

